# my moms 98 200sx has front end nosies



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

hey guys. i drove my moms 98 200sx the toher day after she was complaing of it makin nosies. and it sure was!!!
the car has only 40k on it.

well under breaking the right front wheels makes a clunking noises, as well as over bumps feels under dampened. m guessign the shocks are bad as when i boucned the cars front and reaer end there was noticeable spring resilency..(alltho my step dad is arguing with me about the shocks...)

so my theory, is that its the strut, or strut bearing, a blown front right to be exact, since under acceleration, the clunk is not present. (wieght transfer off the strut to the rear)
however down a grade, or under breaking(wight tranfer to the front strut) its very present......
the CV boots all look fine, everything else looks fine. tire wear is pretty optimal.looks lie ther might be slight negitive camberont he right side as well...as compared to the left...

what are your guys opinions?
what are the track records for these cars as far as defects and such? anyone else have front end problems?....
thanks guys, 
MIKE(of the b12 chassis forum)


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

SOUNDS to me like axles, mine clunked over bumps and during braking, also around turns... shocks would sound a little different.


----------



## SXY_SR20DET (Aug 21, 2003)

That's funny you guys should mention "clunking", so I'm going to mention my problem as well, and maybe there will be some insight as to what is wrong. I own a 1995 Nissan 200sx SE with a CA16DE engine. Everything is stock except for Xenon lights and blue/white turn signal lights.

Whenever I do a sharp right turn, and then go straight again, the right rear side makes a clunk kind of a sound. It definitely is that side, and I'm almost certain it's the suspension that is doing it. Now, there is no real problem with performance, but the sound is really annoying and disturbing when you're ripping around.

Lastly, I've taken it to two dealerships for an inspection, and they "can't seem to find anything wrong with it." So I'm now out of some money here and nowhere closer to fixing the problem. I also asked a local mechanic to check it out, but no word as to what happened or anything. Maybe someone on here has experienced the same thing, and could help a fellow Nissan lover out.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

don't forget the strut bearing on that turning issue, and check the balljoints too on that clunking with the weight shifting, and the control arm bushings as well......


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*re thanks for the psot stealin....problem solved tho*

fisrt off id like to thank that guy above for trying to steal my post...
haha(make your own thread pal! )
hehe anyways dont matter cuz heres the deal:


yep...it was the strut assembly...

i took the wheel off it today, and the bumpstop was in pieces as well as burnt looking from friction.
the rubber rings inbetween the strut and spring itself on both the top and bottom nearly crumbled in my had and were liek elasticy melted gum on a hot cali summer day, as i pulled them off the strut.
so the car will be getting new struts.
any ideas for godo stock replacements?(not lookin for performance, but ride and durabilty here) its my moms car haha...

back to the b12 chassis forum i go. 
later all.
MIKE


----------



## SXY_SR20DET (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey sorry about that budz. Just thought it would be a good idea to put it in the same thread, considering it sounded like it was the same problem.  Glad to hear that you got it figured out.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*re:np*

its cool man...herer ill help ya out.



> That's funny you guys should mention "clunking", so I'm going to mention my problem as well, and maybe there will be some insight as to what is wrong. I own a 1995 Nissan 200sx SE with a CA16DE engine. Everything is stock except for Xenon lights and blue/white turn signal lights.


anyone help this guy out now?
btw its probably he same thing, checkyour strut bearing and spring seals. then check to make sure your bumpstop is still in one piece like my moms!!! haha


----------



## SXY_SR20DET (Aug 21, 2003)

Haha, thanks a lot man, I will definitely check it out... Just need to find a time when I don't work...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i installed eibach prokits without trimming the front bumpstops, then after a while, the lower segment of the bumpstops were destroyed to wherein i should have cut them in the first place, but it's all good.......


----------

